# nice to meet you



## giberian

Hello,

Can anyone tell me how to say "nice to meet you"? I'd like to know both how to write it in Korean letters and a transcription. 

Many thanks in advance!
Best regards,
Giberian.


----------



## glaspalatset

만나서 반갑습니다. Man na seo  ban gap seup (pronounced seum here) ni da.


----------



## giberian

Thanks a lot, Glaspalaset!


----------



## aussieian

Hi!

For a long time, I've known 만나서 반갑습니다 (or just 반갑습니다 for short), but I've known it to be formal.

What about for a very casual situation when meeting someone younger than you?

Thank you!


----------



## rumistar

aussieian said:


> What about for a very casual situation when meeting someone younger than you?



Informal, and to someone who is younger than you. : 만나서 *반가워.
But I've never said like 만나서 반가워 when I met someone for the first time, even though they looked obviously younger than I. 
 I recommend "만나서 반갑습니다." *


----------



## Kross

When I meet with someone who is much younger than me(i.e. a little kid), 만나서 반가워 can be used to express a sense of closeness.


----------

